# Do any of you give to panhandlers? I use that term loosely....



## illinoisguy (Sep 4, 2011)

There are those that attempt to scam. I see some living rough.

Admittedly, I am selective. I have given a few bucks. Sometimes I have paid for their meals. Sometimes I ignore. I never call them bums because I do not know their circumstances. I have considered buying $5 McDonald cards to give out. 

Your thoughts....


----------



## LT2108 (May 28, 2014)

I won't give money, but I will pay for a meal, if I feel that they are actually in need


----------



## Bob M. (Nov 5, 2018)

Never. and do not plan to. I also do not give to large disaster charities in the form of food/etc. I know 3 people who run different charities and well, they are all scams frankly. One does this charity for children in haiti, they go around to various places and claim they are getting things for haiti, but they actually keep a lot of the stuff for themselves, and even sell it. you'd think they would get busted for it, but evidently they are allowed to do that with a certain percentage, and of course that percentage is pretty hard or near impossible to actually follow. 
Food drives are usually horrible. and it often costs more to ship and go over the food than what it is to just send them fresh food.
and the direct pan handlers are the worse. there have been numerous things that have shown people who claim their legs dont work, actually wheel themselves a bit away then get up and walk to their often very expensive vehicles and drive to their very ice homes or luxurious apartments. 
I used to take a very large amount of crops into food banks, because well everyone knows when stuff comes in, it is easy to have plenty, and its as easy to grow alot as a little pretty much. but they would allow people to literally take a truck load, one person, and that person would then just waste it all, seriously. the greed is unreal.


----------



## Swallowtail (Dec 29, 2018)

I have donated tons of my crap I no longer wanted as well as years of volunteer hours at the food bank where we had a lovely garden of fresh food... I am grateful there are places for ones in true need to get a meal and food for the week. On the streets... I only give food.


----------



## doozie (May 21, 2005)

Yes I have and will probably continue to do so.


----------



## alida (Feb 8, 2015)

Rarely. I walk home from work and pass at least 6 pan handlers every time. I've watched a man actually walk up to a guy in a wheelchair,and see the one sitting get up and the other take his place. Shift change I guess. 

There were two people I did/do give money too, once or twice a year. One was a young woman who I sadly watched deteriorate over about two years. I gave to her originally because she was the first person who accepted a McDonalds certificate from me for a free meal. The previous people I offered it to said no. I'd give a few dollars to her from time to time over the two years but I don't see her anymore at her usual spots. The second is a man who stands by a Tim Hortons coffee shop nearly daily. I think they pay him to keep the four steps up to the door clear of ice and snow,because I see him doing so. He's also great holding the door open when he sees someone struggling with the heavy doors. I like him and he gets a few dollars twice a year or so from me. I suspect that he does well, but he also works for it.


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

LT2108 said:


> I won't give money, but I will pay for a meal, if I feel that they are actually in need


Yeah...I bought a guy a meal at McD's one day, then watched him try to get 'his' money back from the counter person.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

I like the idea of a gift card for a meal.
We were in Colorado Springs one time and I gave someone a couple bucks in change for a payphone at a convenience store.
The people I was with told me I shouldn't have done that as sometimes an old white guy with his cash hanging out is apt to get beat up and robbed in that area.
I like to think I helped.


----------



## LT2108 (May 28, 2014)

TnAndy said:


> Yeah...I bought a guy a meal at McD's one day, then watched him try to get 'his' money back from the counter person.


that is why I go to the counter, they order and I pay


----------



## Farmerjack41 (Jun 6, 2017)

No. Give several hundred pounds of fresh vegetables to veterans assistance organizations, each year.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Gift cards get swapped out to get cash for drugs. Buy them food and any money they get can buy drugs instead of food.

Once I had a coupon for Buy one get one free Whopper. I ate one and was taking the other one home to eat later. As I walked towards my truck, thinking how awful a microwaved Whopper is, a panhandler asked for money for food. So I handed my bag with the Whopper. He acted pleased.


----------



## blanket (May 28, 2013)

no


----------



## IndyDave (Jul 17, 2017)

I tend to be selective about assisting others. So far as I can tell, I have done a reasonably good job of sorting.


----------



## snowlady (Aug 1, 2011)

Nope. I have in the past but now I donate goods and time to local reputable charities. We donate money to a few local places and a few national charities.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Yes, I do hand a couple of dollars to those who “fly a sign” in the Austin area.

Where I live now, a friend is a former homeless person. He is a disabled carpenter, and he became homeless after selling his work truck and tools to pay for the funerals of his granddaughter (who was murdered) and his daughter (who committed suicide.)

Luckily, my neighbor picked him up from his campsite a couple of winters ago, encouraged him to get disability because his knees had given out, and provides a roof over his head.

He was diagnosed with esophageal cancer about a year ago. I drove him to all his doctor appointments, and we had the opportunity to talk about life on the streets.

None of us driving by have a clue about why those folks are at the corner with a sign.


----------



## IndyDave (Jul 17, 2017)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> None of us driving by have a clue about why those folks are at the corner with a sign.


What? You mean human beings aren't standardized products and all alike? Say it isn't so!


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Dear Indy, 

We aren’t clones or the Borg. 

I know it’s a shock. 

Alice


----------



## shawnlee (Apr 13, 2010)

I see people actively seeking to be part of the collective, no matter what side of the fence they come from......I guess that would be collective factions, since they are far from united.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

I have given lots of stuff to folks in need. Food if there hungry, liquor if there thirsty, a coat or gloves if there cold, smokes if there out. It's not my place to judge, just to help when I can.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I love the signs I'm home less and hungry. buy a bag full of dollar each burgers and give it to them. Many times they won't take them and some times do to keep the elutioin alive and when your gone pitch them into the weeds.

Today and every other day of the week there are churches who are open to help the home less and hungry folks. 
We set in our homes at Christmas time and see all the news storys about this group or that and the adds to give to the food banks and churches that make meals for the home less hungry.

I see them standing on a certen corner all the time when I drive into Flint to go to the Lowe's store. 
Call the Burton police and they are happy to give them a place to sleep and get a meal. Vagerancy is againest the law in most every place.

Those for the most part with a sign and a hand out want your money and nothing else. it is tax free money to them an most times a second job. Take the time to set up a ways away where they can be seen and watch them you will see, when they feel they have been there long enought to go get in their nice car and drive off.

 Al


----------



## Bob M. (Nov 5, 2018)

https://www.ibtimes.com/how-much-do...y-homeless-man-earns-200-hour-sitting-2181312

~"n January 2014, a couple from Sacramento made the news when they reportedly garnered about $366 in two hours. They had two children, aged five and seven years, with them, whom police said they had used to arouse the sympathies of passersby. In 2012, a panhandler in Oklahoma claimed he made $60,000 a year on the street, telling a police officer, "I'm lazy and I made $60,000."~

and keep in mind it is tax free generally speaking. so those people above making $60k, is more like them making $90-$100k.


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

LT2108 said:


> that is why I go to the counter, they order and I pay


Which is what I did......hence the *'his'* money back....it wasn't his, it was mine.

Point being, they want money for alcohol or drugs, not food.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

If I personally know someone in need yes I help, most the time without money.

Got a couple here that do, they act like Amputees, putting their Legs up under them in a Wheelchair and covering with a quilt.

Here with work and cold weather we find real fast what we can do. If we have just a Warming Shelter we don't have to provide nothing but a warm place and maybe a Chair. If it is a Shelter all kinds of other rules, Cots, have to keep Sexes Separate, many other things and most the time they will destroy things. 

As Deacon I am partially in charge of giving to the needy but have turned some down when I find they depend on the Church all the time, like one Family wanting us to pay their Gas Bill every year.

big rockpile


----------



## gilberte (Sep 25, 2004)

I give to panhandlers every year, been doing it since I was a young fella. Always mail them a check by April 15.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

I try real hard to pick those who really need help.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I see that there are many perceptions.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

There was a Guy couple years ago traveling to see his Daughter at Thanksgiving. We helped him out. Our Daughter had a fit saying it was too dangerous.

big rockpile


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Good examples of media influence and brainwashing. Sheeple assume they are all axe murderers and fakers and druggies.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

There are some I might. I won't most times. Not on the street or on corners, won't even make eye contact with those folks. I know some need help, but there are other ways to help.


----------



## Grey Mare (Jun 28, 2013)

I have given food, fruit, or bought them a meal, but I will not give cash or liquor to give to an addiction. 

I have also picked up an elderly man and a young girl, turns out that he was a deacon at his church, the young girl, who was around 15, was his granddaughter and they were going to walk the 12 miles to the neighboring town to get his daughter's car so he could have a vehicle, as his had died. 

My husband had a fit, as did my daughter, as I don't, as a rule, pick up hitch hikers but this man was nicely dressed, the young girl with him was cold, as it was a winter day, and I didn't get any weird vibe off of them. When he got in my truck, I could see his his collar with the white "collar" under the black, and he showed me his photo I.D.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I picked up a couple with a child in Houston, Texas, years ago. I recognized their shoes as European. 

They were from Holland and France and were traveling for a year before their daughter started school. 

We had a wonderful visit.


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> I picked up a couple with a child in Houston, Texas, years ago. I recognized their shoes as European.
> 
> They were from Holland and France and were traveling for a year before their daughter started school.
> 
> We had a wonderful visit.


Oh, yeah, the Dutch shoe...... A dead giveaway


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

The best one I ever saw was a young, attractive, one legged lady strategically placed on a feeder road in Houston holding a sign saying, "Please help - I am on my last leg".


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

I make a lot of trips ,near the end I often have leftover trip food. 
Often I will give some item to one of the guys asking for food , if he devours it on the spot I usually give him the entire cooler.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

TnAndy said:


> Point being, they want money for alcohol or drugs, not food.


I'd be more inclined to give them money if they came up and said straight out:
" I want $ to buy something to drink" or "get high" rather than them lying to me and thinking they are fooling me.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Calgary has an area that's known for traplines, panhandlers that simply show up for work every morning in shabby clothes and jump in their new car to head home after work each evening and I simply won't give to anybody in that area. 

I will buy lunch for someone in need, I've provided warm coats for people living on the street in winter and back when my youngest was on a first name basis with all the local ER staff, I've given more than a few people a ride home from the hospital. 

I had an old classmate show up at my place of work in the dead of winter with no coat, gloves or boots. He's one of a group we call the Magnificent 7 (hardcore alcoholics). I fed him found him some kind of jacket and gave him a ride into the city because he'd traded his winter gear for a ride to the city to attend his grandbaby's funeral.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Bearfootfarm said:


> I'd be more inclined to give them money if they came up and said straight out:
> " I want $ to buy something to drink" or "get high" rather than them lying to me and thinking they are fooling me.


I had a young guy use that approach. He told me he was an addict, need cash for drugs and didn't want to deceive me about his intentions for my 'helpful donation.' I gave him high points for integrity but no cash.


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

Panhandlers? sometimes yes, sometimes no. sometimes money, sometimes food.
sometimes nothing.
worse sign I've heard of (DH saw) "need money for karate lessons, ninja's stole my family"


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Had a son with mental problems living in a Tent in his brothers back yard. He had to walk into town to get something to eat.

I took him into my home found he was on probation. He had to go to the city to get his check. His other brother took him. He wanted his brother to take him to get Meth which he wouldn't do so he started beating his brother and got arrested.

Last I heard he has a house and doing ok.

big rockpile


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> I *recognized their shoes *as European.
> 
> *They were from Holland*


Did they look like this?:















http://www.karnival-house.co.uk/images/products/dutch-girl-hat28039.jpg [/IMG]


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Gives a new, and better meaning, to "Dutch Treat".


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Nope.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I went to town today to use my fuel points and go to TSC. Decided my truck had about A foot of mud on it so stopped at the quarter ($1.50) wash.
While washing a fella was going around looking in the trash barrels and stopped to ask if I could spare some money. no job and no money or food.

I told him a mile up the road TSC had help wanted signs\ out and around the corner at the Mobil quick oil change place also had a help wanted sign out.

He told me he didn't need a ration of crap, if I didn't want to give him any many just say so.

Happy New year people it is all a scam.

 Al


----------



## kinnb (Oct 23, 2011)

we keep personal care bags in the Jeep (socks, toothbrush, toothpaste, couple little first aid things, couple snack bars, and like that). hand them out as needed, usually well received for those truly in need.

I've bought food. Money not so much. Donated hundreds of times to thrift stores/shelters. Also, when a tribe person hits hard times, feed em, ride em, teach em as they get back up on their feet. As long as they put in some effort, they can expect a little assistance.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I understand your reaction. I guess the fact that I have seen another side is a blessing. 

Not having an address, clean clothes every day, and a phone makes it hard to get a job.


----------



## kinnb (Oct 23, 2011)

@Alice In TX/MO I have as well...and true on the second part. sometimes life can show out completely unexpectedly.


----------



## Bob M. (Nov 5, 2018)

had a friend who gave a guy a ride and got rolled for it. the guy pulled out a knife, and first told him everything was going to be fine if he just did as he was told, then he told him where to drive which was a city or two away, he got there then the guy demanded his billfold, the guy took it and then left, didnt harm him evidently, but he lost everything in his wallet, and clearly felt ashamed. and of course we, his friends ,constantly gave him a hard time over it. The guy actually now works for one of the county jails around here. not as a cop or a guard, not sure exactly what he does, but it is a bit ironic.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Been in social services too long - what MOST people do is a CHOICE. I never give.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

not anymore. I got burned too many times. and I've seen so much working at the food center.I'm very selective now. I gave my last to a panhandler a few months ago. when he thought I was long gone he got into a car a lot better than I'm driving. around here there are free meals in several places 3 times a day. they don't want your gift certificates. they usually sell them if they take them at all. they want money and some of them are really ignorant about it. they are laughing behind our backs

one guy that was interviewed recently came right out and said he can make more money like this then at a regular job. I knew a woman years ago I use to give to. when she died they found hundreds of thousands in a mattress. it's so true that a fool and his money is soon parted. i'm hardened to it all now.~Georgia


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

I watched a girl working the terminal at Sea-tac once in the 70's. Late that evening she sat down to eat next to me at a food bar.
When I asked her how it was going she looked surprised but gave me the script that she was a single mom on her way to see hubby in the service for his R&R and had lost her ticket and needed money to either finish the trip or just get home to her kids....
I mentioned that Id watched her work that scam all evening I just ment was the scam working well?
We talked through the meal and afterward she explained that she used to be a squeegee girl in Chicago and on a trip to see her sister in LA she really had lost her ticket and was AMAZED at the immediate generosity of the business men on that flight. so one the way home she had tried it again.
At the point we were talking she was living near Tahoe and working 2 or 3 days a month earning about$10,000 a month
She said she tried to work different airports , times and routes but the west coast airports right after a flight from the Midwest were the best payers, probably cause the men knew she had been on their flight and it looked like she was continuing on to Hawaii,but every airport had worked even tiny midwest ones.
It was a different time tickets were higher, air passengers were more respectable and Many men had been to or had kids in Nam.A new truck could be had for $,10,000
Ive often wondered what happened as she aged out of THAT scam.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

We'll buy anyone a meal, but we only donate money to Catholic Charities through a couple of it's agencies.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

I don't. I've been homeless and homeless people don't set up and panhandle. Most are too proud to even ask for food. 

Panhandlers are more like a circus carnie. They are there for your money. The good ones aren't there for drugs either. It's how they make their living. The amateurs you see are usually addicted to something.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

alleyyooper said:


> I told him a mile up the road TSC had help wanted signs\ out and around the corner at the Mobil quick oil change place also had a help wanted sign out.


You gave a long term solution to his real time problem.
Even if he got a job, it would likely be a week or two before he got any money.


----------



## Bob M. (Nov 5, 2018)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Even if he got a job, it would likely be a week or two before he got any money.


He could still panhandle in the meantime.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Bob M. said:


> He could still panhandle in the meantime.


Which has nothing at all to do with anything I said.
I'm sorry you didn't understand it.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

I intend to concentrate on my son mostly. he works in construction but inclement weather holds them back. he's had a few days like that this year. along with his grub and some small gifts I put 500 in a card for him for Christmas. I know that he filled his oil tank and bought a wench for his plough on the 4-wheeler and that took care of that money.

today when I went downstairs I moved his work boots. he always changes to sneakers but he came right on from work. what a state they were in! one tap was just about off. both boots were a write off . he never would have told me! I mentioned it and he said he would glue it. well, he might glue it tonight but I know where I will be first thing wed. when the stores open. ~Georgia


----------



## Bob M. (Nov 5, 2018)

Bob M. said:


> He could still panhandle in the meantime.





Bearfootfarm said:


> Which has nothing at all to do with anything I said.
> I'm sorry you didn't understand it.


Yes it did. I am sorry you didn't understand it.


----------



## Bob M. (Nov 5, 2018)

newfieannie said:


> and bought a wench for his plough on the 4-wheeler and that took care of that money.


you can spend $500 on a good wench pretty fast. especially one that ploughs.

All kidding aside, you did well I think, mom.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Bob M. said:


> Yes it did. I am sorry you didn't understand it.


I'll give your opinion all the consideration it deserves.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

Bob M. said:


> you can spend $500 on a good wench pretty fast. especially one that ploughs.
> 
> All kidding aside, you did well I think, mom.



I wondered who would be the first one to pick up on that! lol ~Georgia


----------



## Bob M. (Nov 5, 2018)

Bearfootfarm said:


> I'll give your opinion all the consideration it deserves.


and I'll act like you matter to be polite. bless your heart....


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Bob M. said:


> I'll act


Of that I have no doubt.
Acts quickly become boring.
I'll change the channel.
You can act out alone.


----------



## Bob M. (Nov 5, 2018)

Well you didnt have the impression you actually mattered did you? Oh my....you did didn't you? you are SO cute.... I agree acting does get boring shortly.
Here's the thing though Jed, back when I said what I said about him still being able to panhandle, you surely thought I was somehow disagreeing with you, or I don't know what is in your mind, maybe somehow taking a jab at you or something to where you got some burr under your saddle....but the thing was, I wasn't. It's probably time you got over yourself a bit. or even more than a bit.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

This wench?


----------



## shawnlee (Apr 13, 2010)

Remember, the act of giving is for you....if you set some sort of expectation on what the money will be used for you have lost already and are not giving.

That person will spend the money on what they need/want most at the time...smokes,food,drugs etc......might be underwear, might be meth.


The signs I like and give to the most are the honest ones...need cash to get weed/drugs....need money for booze, having a bad day..…….not hungry, need cash etc. 

I am happy when I give and they are happy when they get a bottle, why ruin it with preconceived notions of what you think they need...….what they do with the money is on them.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Nope. Not when panhandlers are wearing shoes that cost more than I used to earn in a week of hard work. Saw one today, new coat around $150 nice work boots cost at least $200. Able bodied too, was able to stand there in the cold and rain and still run up to stopped cars.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Bob M. said:


> Yes it did. I am sorry you didn't understand it.





Bearfootfarm said:


> I'll give your opinion all the consideration it deserves.


You do deserve recognition in that you got him to write a short reply.


----------



## Bob M. (Nov 5, 2018)

sine thiungs require in depth explanation and specifics others do not.

When I was younger, I remember a specific instance where a teacher asked us to write things about a pencil. it was just a basic standard school No 2 yellow pencil, and most other kids wrote the simple things, often ambiguous, like long, skinny, sharp, wood/etc. I however used to draw and used many different pencils, so I included many aspects of that pencil they did not, almost a pages worth. Some peoples minds are simple and get to 'their' point, usually because that is all they're interested in, when it comes to a discussion. others are often more precise and include details that not only offer a specific point but many at many levels, as well as the possibility to realize more that may not actually of been thought of or mentioned specifically. I 'simply' prefer the latter.


----------



## hardrock (Jun 8, 2010)

I give to almost no one. It's one of my biggest mistakes in life. 

By Gods Grace, and a lot of hard work,I have never been poor, relatively speaking.
Always had enough $ to buy what I wanted. 

Lost some, what I thought were some good friends. by casually lending large amounts (to me) of money, to them.

Out of them all, only one paid me back.

I will not be fooled again. But if someone comes to me, I would probably do it again, but not to one who has their hand out. 

But that's just me, I could be wrong.


----------



## gilberte (Sep 25, 2004)

Bob M. said:


> sine thiungs require in depth explanation and specifics others do not.
> 
> When I was younger, I remember a specific instance where a teacher asked us to write things about a pencil. it was just a basic standard school No 2 yellow pencil, and most other kids wrote the simple things, often ambiguous, like long, skinny, sharp, wood/etc. I however used to draw and used many different pencils, so I included many aspects of that pencil they did not, almost a pages worth. Some peoples minds are simple and get to 'their' point, usually because that is all they're interested in, when it comes to a discussion. others are often more precise and include details that not only offer a specific point but many at many levels, as well as the possibility to realize more that may not actually of been thought of or mentioned specifically. I 'simply' prefer the latter.


 Did you write that Bob? It was readable, even to us simple types.


----------



## Bob M. (Nov 5, 2018)

Amazing what happens when you actually try, and are not just attempting to be contrary isn't it?


----------



## hiddensprings (Aug 6, 2009)

No, I don't just hand out dollars. We've given folks the opportunity to come to our place to do some work for money, but never just hand it out for no reason.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 16, 2009)

Bob M. said:


> He could still panhandle in the meantime.


My exact thought.


----------



## Alder (Aug 18, 2014)

No. Never.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

My daughter and I used to make what we called "bum basket" full of things like gloves,food,hand warmers, sanitizer, scarfs,ect. One time when we offered one to a homeless man he quickly went through it and chucked it to the ground and said "come back when you have money". My daughter was heart broken and we haven't done it since


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Oregon1986 said:


> My daughter and I used to make what we called "bum basket" full of things like gloves,food,hand warmers, sanitizer, scarfs,ect. One time when we offered one to a homeless man he quickly went through it and chucked it to the ground and said "come back when you have money". My daughter was heart broken and we haven't done it since


Good life lesson right there. Well worth the cost of what he discarded.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Oregon1986 said:


> My daughter and I used to make what we called "bum basket" full of things like gloves,food,hand warmers, sanitizer, scarfs,ect. One time when we offered one to a homeless man he quickly went through it and chucked it to the ground and said "come back when you have money". My daughter was heart broken and we haven't done it since


Please don't let one jerk keep her from giving, make it a teaching moment. She's going to run into jerks her whole life, she needs to shrug them off and keep going.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

Irish Pixie said:


> Please don't let one jerk keep her from giving, make it a teaching moment. She's going to run into jerks her whole life, she needs to shrug them off and keep going.


We started donating to toys for tots instead


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Oregon1986 said:


> We started donating to toys for tots instead


Excellent. We're going to start that next Christmas with the grands, they'll be 8-6-4 and even the youngest will understand. The oldest has already donated money to the local animal shelter, she's in love with anything furry.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

Irish Pixie said:


> Excellent. We're going to start that next Christmas with the grands, they'll be 8-6-4 and even the youngest will understand. The oldest has already donated money to the local animal shelter, she's in love with anything furry.


I think it's great for kids to learn to be giving at a young age. As a family we always donate to saint Jude's as well and we've explained what their organization is to our kids


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Unfortunately panhandling has become a buisiness, lot of these folk can make LOT more begging than working any lower end job and probably many middle level jobs. Says something about our economy and very wide disparity of incomes. Lot of truly needy would be too embarrassed to do this unless just absolutely forced by circumstances and even then. Offer them a ride to the homeless shelter or soup kitchen. Its a shame some have to ruin it for the truly needy. Traditionally to be a successful beggar you had to be obviously disabled, missing an arm or leg or your eyes, or have boils all over visible parts of your body.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Thank you for donating to St Jude. Here is my grandson.... saved by St Jude.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> View attachment 73132
> Thank you for donating to St Jude. Here is my grandson.... saved by St Jude.


My wife gives to St Jude. I give to Shriners because my sister was badly burned when she was a child. It would have killed her if not for them. She is still here today. Its amazing what these two organizations do for kids. We have them both covered I guess.


----------



## Analogue (Nov 10, 2018)

Decent people who are needy do NOT BEG. People who are begging in this day and age are those without scruples- those who have no shame or embarrassment, and who are able to look you in the eye and lie to your face. I want you to think- THINK! think of the times you have been really broke, and had no where to turn- have you begged money from strangers? or, have you known someone who truly was hungry, out of money, and did not beg? people are way too apologetic to criminals- using excuses like "well they must have been desperate.." or "no one knows their pain.." and other such feelgood nonsense. Most of us just go hungry- or, we make calls to social organizations, food stamp offices, churches, friends and or family. THAT is what decent people do. Beggars want CASH- cold, hard cash, because you can buy alcohol and drugs with cash. Do not give to beggars, it's dumb. If you are the kind who wishes to help those in need, as I do, give to someone you KNOW who hasn't food, or to organizations that directly assist those in need.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I guess that it’s a blessing that some of us have a different point of view due to different experiences.


----------



## Bob M. (Nov 5, 2018)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Thank you for donating to St Jude. Here is my grandson.... saved by St Jude.



st Jude is awesome.hey do a lot of really good work.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Thank you for donating to St Jude. Here is my grandson.... saved by St Jude.


St Jude is a great organization, we donate something every year, usually cash but two years ago it was an SUV. They made it easy, and handled everything.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Analogue said:


> Decent people who are needy do NOT BEG. People who are begging in this day and age are those without scruples- those who have no shame or embarrassment, and who are able to look you in the eye and lie to your face. I want you to think- THINK! think of the times you have been really broke, and had no where to turn- have you begged money from strangers? or, have you known someone who truly was hungry, out of money, and did not beg? people are way too apologetic to criminals- using excuses like "well they must have been desperate.." or "no one knows their pain.." and other such feelgood nonsense. Most of us just go hungry- or, we make calls to social organizations, food stamp offices, churches, friends and or family. THAT is what decent people do. Beggars want CASH- cold, hard cash, because you can buy alcohol and drugs with cash. Do not give to beggars, it's dumb. If you are the kind who wishes to help those in need, as I do, give to someone you KNOW who hasn't food, or to organizations that directly assist those in need.


I've had some "needy" times in my days, I was never too proud to beg for work for a meal. Cold hard cash was good too. Afterall, man does not live by bread alone..... Needs a bit of gravy too!


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

Analogue said:


> Decent people who are needy do NOT BEG. People who are begging in this day and age are those without scruples- those who have no shame or embarrassment, and who are able to look you in the eye and lie to your face. I want you to think- THINK! think of the times you have been really broke, and had no where to turn- have you begged money from strangers? or, have you known someone who truly was hungry, out of money, and did not beg? people are way too apologetic to criminals- using excuses like "well they must have been desperate.." or "no one knows their pain.." and other such feelgood nonsense. Most of us just go hungry- or, we make calls to social organizations, food stamp offices, churches, friends and or family. THAT is what decent people do. Beggars want CASH- cold, hard cash, because you can buy alcohol and drugs with cash. Do not give to beggars, it's dumb. If you are the kind who wishes to help those in need, as I do, give to someone you KNOW who hasn't food, or to organizations that directly assist those in need.


A woman was out in a car with her family in Baltimore (in the last 2 months) and a young woman was begging. She unrolled her window to hand her some cash and a man ran up and tried to take her purse. When she held on he shot her in the head and killed her. I don't think they have the death penalty in MD. That's a pity. Both the young woman and the man deserve it...


----------



## lmrose (Sep 24, 2009)

If we personally know an individual or family needing food we give them food. Otherwise we give to the local food bank, Salvation Army, Children's breakfast program and fuel bank operated locally. The town of Yarmouth is once again sponsoring 100 free meals for 100 days all held at local churches or public places. Many churches are providing weekly breakfast and meals. So we donate to those places. Here where we are is no need for anyone to go hungry or be cold this winter. I do not usually give to panhandlers but occasionally have helped if I felt they were legitimate. Then I directed them to the local places mentioned. Discretion is needed because especially in the nearest city to us there are those scamming people.


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> View attachment 73132
> Thank you for donating to St Jude. Here is my grandson.... saved by St Jude.


Happy for you and your family (and him)! If he is still in school what does he want to do as a living?


----------



## lmrose (Sep 24, 2009)

Analogue said:


> Decent people who are needy do NOT BEG. People who are begging in this day and age are those without scruples- those who have no shame or embarrassment, and who are able to look you in the eye and lie to your face. I want you to think- THINK! think of the times you have been really broke, and had no where to turn- have you begged money from strangers? or, have you known someone who truly was hungry, out of money, and did not beg? people are way too apologetic to criminals- using excuses like "well they must have been desperate.." or "no one knows their pain.." and other such feelgood nonsense. Most of us just go hungry- or, we make calls to social organizations, food stamp offices, churches, friends and or family. THAT is what decent people do. Beggars want CASH- cold, hard cash, because you can buy alcohol and drugs with cash. Do not give to beggars, it's dumb. If you are the kind who wishes to help those in need, as I do, give to someone you KNOW who hasn't food, or to organizations that directly assist those in need.


Long ago when I was 14 years old I was homeless and thankfully a stranger helped me and got me help. When I was 17 years I was stranded in Memphis Tennessee and strangers helped me . At 23 yrs I was homeless with three children and strangers helped us. After that I grew up and made better choices. At those times I had not a clue there were churches and organizations to help people. I had got food from dumpsters at one point to feed us after asking permission from a grocery store owner. He started leaving food for me after that before it got dumped. I try not to judge because I know the hapless hopeless feeling of being alone in the world with no one to depend on and worse alone with dependant young children. Now I help with discretion but still help where I can.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

lmrose said:


> Long ago when I was 14 years old I was homeless and thankfully a stranger helped me and got me help. When I was 17 years I was stranded in Memphis Tennessee and strangers helped me . At 23 yrs I was homeless with three children and strangers helped us. After that I grew up and made better choices. At those times I had not a clue there were churches and organizations to help people. I had got food from dumpsters at one point to feed us after asking permission from a grocery store owner. He started leaving food for me after that before it got dumped. I try not to judge because I know the hapless hopeless feeling of being alone in the world with no one to depend on and worse alone with dependant young children. Now I help with discretion but still help where I can.


Glad you got help, and turned around.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

light rain said:


> A woman was out in a car with her family in Baltimore (in the last 2 months) and a young woman was begging. She unrolled her window to hand her some cash and a man ran up and tried to take her purse. When she held on he shot her in the head and killed her. I don't think they have the death penalty in MD. That's a pity. Both the young woman and the man deserve it...


They lured the woman into rolling down her window by using a sign that the homeless woman's baby needed food, it was just after midnight. She was stabbed in the abdomen, but other than that the story is correct. And they haven't found the man and woman that were involved. 

It's an absolutely horrible thing to have happened.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Light rain, Cole is almost 15. He lives in Dripping Springs and is a freshman in high school. 

Right now, he is looking at vehicle repair. Not sure yet what aspect of that. 

He has an older model Chevy truck that he is working on.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

lmrose said:


> Long ago when I was 14 years old I was homeless and thankfully a stranger helped me and got me help. When I was 17 years I was stranded in Memphis Tennessee and strangers helped me . At 23 yrs I was homeless with three children and strangers helped us. After that I grew up and made better choices. At those times I had not a clue there were churches and organizations to help people. I had got food from dumpsters at one point to feed us after asking permission from a grocery store owner. He started leaving food for me after that before it got dumped. I try not to judge because I know the hapless hopeless feeling of being alone in the world with no one to depend on and worse alone with dependant young children. Now I help with discretion but still help where I can.


That's pretty awesome to do that with young kids. It makes my time look like I was living in a penthouse on the top floor.

Did you ever panhandle? From your post it doesn't seem like you did.


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

Irish Pixie said:


> They lured the woman into rolling down her window by using a sign that the homeless woman's baby needed food, it was just after midnight. She was stabbed in the abdomen, but other than that the story is correct. And they haven't found the man and woman that were involved.
> 
> It's an absolutely horrible thing to have happened.


Thanks IP. I couldn't remember the exact details only that I felt horrible for the family to see their Mom/Grandmom ? die in front of them while trying to do something kind...


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

Almost always, when I have cash in the pocket. Here in Sverige, there are 1,2,5, and 10 kr coins. 10 kr is a little less than a buck. I am not wealthy by any means, but 10kr, once or twice a month, is not going to break my budget*. The Swedish people do not panhandle up here. Most of the beggars are Roma people (kind of like gypsy's), female, middle aged. The way I look at it, it's their job. And I flip them 10/15 kr, every little bit counts*. They usually smile, say-"tak sa mycket" (thanks so much). I know that many Christians tithe, to their church/congregation. The people on the street, are like my "congregation". Do what you will with your money, you can't take it with you*. My wife, does the same.(donates-that is*)


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

When I was a child, many relatives and family friends used to flip us kids a quarter, or a buck. And they would usually ask-"what are you going to do with it?", I would tell them ,"probably buy some candy, and or a little toy from the 5 and 10. Some would suggest that I piggy bank it, so I would have money for when I was older. By giving change to panhandlers, I feel like _I am "giving back". They can do whatever they like with it****_


----------



## Hooligans (Jul 11, 2017)

I gave a bum some money in Austin because his sign said that he needed fuel for his rocketship. I figure he earned it .


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Thank you for pointing out that it IS their job.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Twp.Tom said:


> When I was a child, many relatives and family friends used to flip us kids a quarter, or a buck. And they would usually ask-"what are you going to do with it?", I would tell them ,"probably buy some candy, and or a little toy from the 5 and 10. Some would suggest that I piggy bank it, so I would have money for when I was older. By giving change to panhandlers, I feel like _I am "giving back". They can do whatever they like with it****_


You are a remarkable man, Tom. Thank you for sharing with us.


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Light rain, Cole is almost 15. He lives in Dripping Springs and is a freshman in high school.
> 
> Right now, he is looking at vehicle repair. Not sure yet what aspect of that.
> 
> He has an older model Chevy truck that he is working on.


Sounds like he's thinking ahead and willing to learn and work hard. Hope they have a program in his HS to give him an opportunity for hands-on-learning and education on whatever direction he wants to go.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

His father is a “gear head,” so that helps.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Hooligans said:


> I gave a bum some money in Austin because his sign said that he needed fuel for his rocketship. I figure he earned it .


Creativity counts


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

Irish Pixie said:


> You are a remarkable man, Tom. Thank you for sharing with us.


 Thank You so much for the Compliment. You are very special too Pixie-(You are one of my favorites here*) When I saw the word "remarkable"used, I had a flashback, to little rascals, one of my favorite shows as a kid. So I had to look it up, here it is*. Here's to all of the remarkable folks here at HT*


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Hubby and I went to the courthouse to pay the property taxes this morning. We were confronted by 4 professional beggars. They hang out near the food vendors in the front of the courthouse. Every single one of them young and able-bodied. "Sorry, the county just took all my money".


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

Danaus29, curious to gender?

I have cleaned horse stalls, mopped floors and gleaned potato fields. Never begged.

These able-bodied folks should not be encouraged to pan handle (by handouts) and should be encouraged to take work to pay for their food and lodging.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

3 men, 1 woman. One man acted like he wasn't quite right in the head. Might have been just an act. He was the only one who said something to us, holding a little worn and unreadable piece of cardboard.

Lots of women begging around here. I know of one that has just left her abusive relationship for the last 2 years, but only on warm and sunny days. She was sporting a new tattoo and just colored hair last time I saw her.


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

Too bad someone doesn't do a little investigative work and find out more about these folks. If any are incapable of working because of mental impairment then the social service authorities should get involved. If they are lazy or prefer to spend their $$$'s on tats and hair coloring then 

0 sympathy... Hunger is and has always been a great motivator.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Every time cities try to put restrictions on panhandlers, civil liberties groups take the issue to court. They claim it's a form of free speech.


----------

